# TGLib, missing. What is it?



## SKETCHi (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm currently running MacOS 9.1 and I recently downloaded a program called Terragen (3D landscape generator). When I went to run the program I received the following error:
*The application "Terragen" could not be opened because "TGLib" could not be found.*

What is TGLib? My only guess is that it's a library file that, for some reason, didn't get installed with OS9. Is there somewhere I can get this file?


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Have you tried the user group. There is a link for the group on this page:
http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/mac/


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Check what version of CarbonLib you have. Terragen seems to need at least version 1.4. They have a note at the bottom of [url="http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/mac/betaTest.html']this[/url] page saying you need that version of CarbonLib.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

TGlib is not part os the os. its got to be part of the program. maybe the installer put it in the wrong place (like that has ever happened). have you do a search to see if it is even on the hd?


----------

